# in compliance



## angelaj

The only significant effects of the timing of the return to employment and discontinuity of early employment were on compliance in to 3- to 4 -year-olds and these effects were small; returning to work later and greater discontinuity were associated with somewhat higher compliance...

I don't get what the word "ming and complianc" means in this sentence. I searched over internet on idom of compliance but there were no such thing
as on compliance or compliance in . can somebody help me figure out what this sentence is trying to deliver? how to tranform this sentence from english to Korea?



> *Pay attention to your spelling
> Write the ORIGINAL sentence in the title*


​


----------



## kyrintethron

My Korean is not yet good enough to translate this sentence, but I can hopefully put it into simpler English for you. When someone "complies" with something (usually a command), it means that they agree to obey that command or order. "Compliance" is the act of "complying". In your sentence, it seems to be referring to the employees willfulness to obey their bosses commands or orders.

I'm not sure what you mean by "ming" as that doesn't occur in the original sentence. But if you revise your question, I'll be happy to answer.

-K


----------



## aussieian

kyrintethron said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "ming" as that doesn't occur in the original sentence.



I'm pretty sure angelaj meant "timing".

"significant effects of the *timing* of the return to employment"

In this case, 'timing' refers to _when_ the 'return to employment' occurred, and the sentence is talking about why the _time_ it occurred is significant. (eg. Was the return to employment early/late/well-timed ?, etc).


----------

